# What is the real benefit of Tax inversion deals



## Branz (16 Oct 2014)

I had never given it any thought until I read this today:
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...f-proving-congress-right-over-shire-1.1965794

_As Ireland bows to the inevitable, announcing the end of the double Irish, the Department of Finance was making the case that inversions are far from a win-win for Ireland. In documents released after this week’s budget, the department notes that re-domiciling by US corporates to Ireland has increased gross national income by 5 per cent.
Gross national income is used to calculate how much individual states contribute to the EU budget and the department says inversions cost Ireland close to €60 million in contributions to the EU in 2012 alone._

This gets no mention here
http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2014/1016/652696-abbvie-shire/

which sort of supports the theory of a supplicant media discussed else where here.

So the tax inversions are actually costing us as I doubt redrilling a few brass plates is worth 60m p/a


----------



## Sophrosyne (16 Oct 2014)

This is Forbes take on the closing of the “Double Irish” loophole.


----------

